# 1915 Dayton?



## Hawthornecrazy (Jun 30, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&source=images&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjmzKGVs_vbAhWwrFkKHYbEBawQjhx6BAgBEAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsignificantcars.com%2Fcars%2F1915dayton%2F&psig=AOvVaw18IvGvE1tYZ5XSPA4gB2Bv&ust=1530448092519692


----------



## catfish (Jun 30, 2018)

Buy it !!!


----------



## mickeyc (Jun 30, 2018)

WOW!


----------



## bike (Jun 30, 2018)

Do your research...


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 30, 2018)

*Gentle readers ... for those that follow my contributions, you know I am 
not prone to bitch, piss and moan when confronted with machines that
have been fortified with interesting fantasy as a selling point.

However, my dollars do not get thrown at them.   

Like *@bike *sez ...''do your research''.

Before tossing one, hard-earned Simoleon of yours at this Wright-Brother's / 
Davis corntraption ... do you know what is correct in the presentation ?  Or ... 
what is incorrect ?

The man in the very-first picture, atop a Dayton Motor Bicycle is Veek Sugarman.
He is credited with introducing the concept of the motorized-bicycle to Wilbur 
and Orville, as he was convinced humans would never be able to come up with a 
heavier-than-air, flying machine...  Mr. Sugarman is best-remembered for telling 
the brothers,  ''Boys,  put your efforts into the development of Land-Based trans-
portation devices ... and maybe you'll earn enough money to move out of that log
cabin depicted on those Wright Cycle Co. bicycle-badges of yours.'' This last paragraph is pure fantasy --- and hardly interesting.

..... patric

*


----------



## the tinker (Jun 30, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 831877 View attachment 831880 View attachment 831882 View attachment 831884
> 
> 
> *Gentle readers ... for those that follow my contributions, you know I am
> ...



 Patric, you should have been a fiction writer.......of course you'd need a pen-name.....Let's see....Truman Schwind....


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jul 3, 2018)

That's gotta be super rare. I'd love to have it.


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 9, 2018)

How much were they asking for it?


----------

